# outside coup for rescue pigeons



## pmasonsmith (May 21, 2015)

Hello im new to the site, I recently rescued and rasied two feral pigeons.
They are both quite tame but only with me, I am moving them outside and am wondering on what kind of coup type thing would be appropriate.
Would a rabbit hutch be ok?
I would be happy for them to remain semi-tame around my house and such but need to get them use to outside weather.
thank you


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

pmasonsmith said:


> Hello im new to the site, I recently rescued and rasied two feral pigeons.
> They are both quite tame but only with me, I am moving them outside and am wondering on what kind of coup type thing would be appropriate.
> Would a rabbit hutch be ok?
> I would be happy for them to remain semi-tame around my house and such but need to get them use to outside weather.
> thank you


Pigeons are flying birds and need to at least be able to fly up to a perch. A hutch does not allow that. A loft that is 8x4 and 6 foot high with an attached aviary to sit in the sun and get fresh air would be nice for them.


----------



## pmasonsmith (May 21, 2015)

yeah i know i was going to let them out, like just somewhere they can shelter and where i could shut them at night if i needed too


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

1/4 inch galvanized hardware cloth will exclude predators including rats and raccoons.


----------



## pmasonsmith (May 21, 2015)

im not really looking for a coop with an aviary or anything as if they want to fly off then im not going to stop them, but they need to get acclimatised to the outside, either to eventually be wild or to be fed in the garden but free to fly about. at the moment their in an indoor rabbit/animal cage, about a foot and a half high and about three foot long, could i put some form of shelter in there and leave them out in it?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

pmasonsmith said:


> im not really looking for a coop with an aviary or anything as if they want to fly off then im not going to stop them, but they need to get acclimatised to the outside, either to eventually be wild or to be fed in the garden but free to fly about. at the moment their in an indoor rabbit/animal cage, about a foot and a half high and about three foot long, could i put some form of shelter in there and leave them out in it?


Predators could get in there like cats. If the pigeons have been raised up by humans they are considered domestic at this point, I think letting them out is not a bad thing if you continue their feed that they rely on now, but it would make them vulnerable to predators , esp in something that low to the ground.


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

pmasonsmith said:


> at the moment their in an indoor rabbit/animal cage, about a foot and a half high and about three foot long, could i put some form of shelter in there and leave them out in it?


If its all you can manage, you could place it on a table or make a stand for it. The main issue is its too small and needs to be much higher for them to feel secure. They also need to build flight fitness to get prepared for potential life in the wild, and they wouldn't get this in so small an enclosure.

I used things like small 8ft high X 3ft X 3ft wood chook sheds and large dog runs ( 3 meter long by 2 meters tall) with covered tops for my first pigeon rescues. I eventually got a really cute outdoor cedar shed with a tin roof, that had aviary mesh at the front. It had cube shelving installed, and its been great. The birds fly every day and come back, it looks grat, and its easy to keep clean. It was also handy for when I had to move house, so i could take my pigeon family with me.


----------



## pmasonsmith (May 21, 2015)

Thank you to all those who gave advice, I've managed to fix an old rabbit hutch and fit a foot an a 1/2 big cubed cage on the outside so they have a bit more room. I let them out everyday for a fly around anyway, though getting them in can be tricky. At the moment I'm trying to get them used to the hutch.


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

If you feed them inside the hutch get them used to a feed call. E.g. use a particular sound or bell or whistle when you feed them. Make sure they are hungry when let out. You can feed them at the end of the day and lock them in for the night (If that is your plan).


----------

